

Piglet – A simple scripting language for data processing inspired by Apache Pig - mtimjones
https://code.google.com/p/piglet-mtj/

======
mtimjones
I'm engaged in monthly projects, of which Piglet was the second of this year.
I'm a big fan of Apache Pig, and wondered what a "small-data" version of
Apache Pig would look like in code (though it's not a complete version of
Pig).

This was implemented very quickly and is not ideal in some cases (RPN for
expressions, for example). It's heavily assert-ridden to help in debugging and
is not for the faint of heart. But you can see numerous examples to illustrate
how it's used.

I'm curious what people think?

Thanks,

Tim.

